
Why Didn’t Saturn Eat Titan, Its Biggest Moon? - nikolasavic
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/10/science/saturn-titan-moon.html
======
Rebelgecko
I'm inclined to agree with the [dead] post here. The sentence structure and
cadence are so similarn that I think there's a good chance that the reference
is intentional

------
smabie
Why didn't it eat it's sun? It's like a Roman dad joke.

